# Nissan connect and text problems



## Amanda Dadd (May 2, 2015)

Bought my new 2015 Murano about three weeks ago. Great car but so dissapointed with the Nissan Connect. I feel as though some one should have let me know that the apps don't work if you have navigation (which they all have). I also can't get traffic alerts even in the areas where it should work. I have had this reset twice already and still no luck.

It is very hit and miss if the text messaging alerts work. The blue tooth in my much cheaper Dodge works great and is very reliable when picking up my texts. I need this feature as I need to use this car for work.

My dealership seems to know less about this than I do.
Any one else facing these challenges?


----------



## elshagon (Mar 5, 2015)

I feel the same way. My dealer and Nissan pushed the Nissan Connect and the tech package in general without disclosing the problems. The only app which shows is the Google search app. My texts mostly show up, but playback is useless if it's a group message as it comes up with a long string of garbage during voice playback.


----------



## Amanda Dadd (May 2, 2015)

Hi elshagon
I'm still feeling pretty disillusioned at this point. I too only have the google app which does work at least, as opposed to my patchy text message alerts. I have since found out I can't receive traffic alerts in the area where in live even if I pay to subscribe. I feel as though my dealer should have been aware of this as the dealership is located in my area. I did speak to someone over the phone about the alerts and they told me if I drive to Ottawa or Toronto they should work! They recommended I try that!! Ottawa is hours from me so I'm not driving there to test it out. I do drive to Toronto for work on a regular basis but I don't receive the alerts there either. I have basically given up at this point. 

I LOVE the car but the tech area is disappointing


----------



## elshagon (Mar 5, 2015)

At least the Google app works, which is probably the most useful app anyway. I love being able to use the "send to car" for navigation from Google maps on my home computer. It sure beats having to enter in the destination while in the car. Unfortunately the Google maps app on the phone doesn't have the option to "send to car" as well but I found a third party app which does it.


----------



## Amanda Dadd (May 2, 2015)

Thanks I just set up the Send to Car Feature from my home computer.


----------



## jgpell14 (May 21, 2015)

I have a 2015 Murano with the same problems. I just don't think this application was ready. Hopefully they send out an update. Regarding Send to Car.....I can't even find the option to download it into the car. I'm good with google...just don't know where to get it in the vehicle, and can't find documentation. Can you point me in the right direction? Thanks!!


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

Will Nissan fix the issues with IOS devices or is this something they are waiting for Apple to fix? Definitely annoying to see the the options but not be able to use them!


----------



## bateslg13 (Jul 14, 2015)

*bateslg13*

I to have a 2015 Murano and was having problems with the text messaging assistant. Sometimes it would work and then not work.

I called Nissan Connect support and talked to the Bluetooth specialist and he said to delete my text conversations on my cellphone to have no more than five.

When the car has more than 20 in the history it will not continue to work. I followed the instructions and it worked for me.

Also, disable wifi on your cellphone when in the vehicle as it can conflict with the Bluetooth.

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 4and it pairs very well with the vehicle


----------



## Great Balls of Fire (Oct 22, 2016)

*Unable to select Nissan Text programmed Responces*

I am also unable to select the pre programed responces (yes/No / On my way) on my 2015 Murano
I have had it to the dealer twice , and they are flumixed...
It works fine with an android phone , but not with my IPhone 4s or a 6 (tried both)
Whats nissan going to do to update this feature , as its a safety consideration
I have nissan connect , which is basically useless ..


----------



## mercer1105 (Apr 27, 2017)

*Messaging missing from my Rogue!*

Message feature on my 2016 Nissan Rogue has stopped working. It has even removed itself from the options in the car. Does anyone know why it has stopped working & has vanished from the options?


----------



## Gjmom (May 25, 2018)

Mine too. Very frustrating. I’ve looked through all the settings and can’t find a reason why it stopped working. I have an iPhone X and it worked just fine earlier this year....


----------



## Adriller (Jun 26, 2017)

*Me too with the 6s. It is very discouraging that of all phones it would not work with an IOS based phone.*


----------



## 2015 SLAWD (Nov 12, 2019)

elshagon said:


> I feel the same way. My dealer and Nissan pushed the Nissan Connect and the tech package in general without disclosing the problems. The only app which shows is the Google search app. My texts mostly show up, but playback is useless if it's a group message as it comes up with a long string of garbage during voice playback.


I am having the same problem! Took it into the dealership this morning and that are basically saying that my phone needs updating. MY PHONE IS FINE!


----------



## Andre Ross (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm having the exact same issue. Kept getting the message for Nissan Connect, so I finally decided to give it a try. As soon as I registered I started to notice that I was no longer receiving text messages when my auxiliary cable cable was connected. I previously was able to receive text and facebook messages and simply talk to reply to them. However, once I downloaded the Nissan Connect, I mysteriously stopped receiving messages. I called the tech people and they told me the same thing, that it was my phone, or something changed in my phone. I'll be uninstalling Nissan Connect today.


----------

